# Car hesitates when AC switch turned on



## chrishohenwald (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi guys. Searched the site for two hours, but no one seems to have this problem... Recently acquired a 2000 Altima GXE. Nice car, but a few problems. The ac only comes on when the switch is turned to 4 so I'm assuming the resister is toast. Also, when I turn the front defrost on, the ac compressor comes on. Not sure if this is normal, but I think it used to do it in my VW. Anyways, the ac only seems to work when I'm at highway speeds. It turns warm in the city (really nice), and the motor hesitates almost to the point of stalling. Could this all be the resistor, or do I have some sort of other demons in her?
Thanks in advance.
Chris.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

The resistor is definitely toast if it works only on the high speed, also the a/c coming on with defrost is normal.

As for the stalling and blowing warm, could be various reasons for that which would be best be checked by a mechanic. Are your fans working properly, is your car overheating? Your compressor could be on its way out so it has to work harder at low rpms and could be causing your stalling.


----------

